
Show HN: Datahunt – Marketplace for data APIs - shooenok
https://datahunt.io/
======
shooenok
Hey everyone!

I've been working on this for a few months, it's an API marketplace that
allows buyers to search, integrate, manage and monitor data sources while
sellers can track data usage, manage billing and support. Currently it's in
the public beta stage and there're a few basic APIs.

Any feedback is highly appreciated. Also feel free to use SHOWHN coupon for
$10 credit. Please note that payments are not publicly available yet and you
will be able to spend it as soon as they become available.

